# VESUVIUS Steam Engine project for bicycles



## mike cates (May 25, 2022)

I have a nearly completed Vesuvius steam engine project that will fit antique to modern safety bicycles.
This was the brain child of designer David Sarlin who sold the castings, parts and plans in 1974. There were only a limited number of these for steam enthusiasts / machinists to purchase to build and motorize a bicycle. If you search David Sarlin Vesuvius Bicycle Steam Engine you will find these engines fitted on TOC, Balloon tire and up to modern bicycles.
I have the original dimensional machining drawings as well for a machinist to complete this project.

SPECIFICATIONS (As shown on original dimensional machining drawings)
Speed 16 MPH @ 1500 RPM
Power Unit Weight 35 Lbs
Fuel (for heating water to produce steam) Gas or Kerosene
Water Capacity 4.0 Pints
Bore & Stroke 1 3/8" X 1 1/2"
Horsepower 0.50
Heating Surface 470 In.2

These links will explain this really cool project.

Click here: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj9_6aoi_z3AhXaqY4IHQjWBLgQFnoECAUQAQ&url=https://magazine.cycleworld.com/article/1974/6/1/sarlins-cycle&usg=AOvVaw1LShqfCHwrE0K10twiTRGJ

Click here: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi7gt_Tjvz3AhUZnI4IHTuACdYQFnoECAoQAQ&url=http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=2245&dat=19720628&id=9uUzAAAAIBAJ&sjid=qTIHAAAAIBAJ&pg=3502,6797268&usg=AOvVaw0MfuDDx9bvy9b3d9Qu_rk9

$1000 plus shipping.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text
Email: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (May 27, 2022)

This is now SOLD.


----------



## Greg M (May 27, 2022)

That could be the coolest looking thing I’ve seen in years.


----------



## pkleppert (Jun 1, 2022)

Here's my 1910 Columbia Steam bike


----------

